

Ask HN: Why do sites not direct non-mobile users from mobile site versions? - strict9

Sites are smart enough to detect mobile users and redirect to the mobile version, but never seem smart enough to do the inverse. It&#x27;s annoying and difficult to read if not on a mobile device. On one hand I think it&#x27;s laziness of submitters, but it&#x27;s also developer laziness.<p>Usually you can escape the mobile version prison by removing the &quot;m.&quot; prefix from the host, but not always.
======
MilesTeg
How robust is the mobile detection? If using the user agent to determine a
mobile browser results in many false negatives then not directing from the
mobile site version is a good idea.

Edit: To be more clear. If you are on a mobile device and you are trying to
access the mobile site but the server can't reliable determine that you are in
fact on a mobile device it would be bad to auto-redirect. At the same time
accessing the mobile site on desktop browser should still allow the site to be
usable.

